# Redhusky's Art



## redhusky (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello lovely people! I decided to start sharing my work on the FA forums as well. It's a pleasure to meet you all and I sincerely hope you enjoy what I do. 

For starters, my most recent upload from today:

"Yaris"





www.furaffinity.net: Yaris by redhusky

Don't be shy to stop and say hello!


----------



## Protonite (Aug 10, 2016)

Awesome art. ^^


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 10, 2016)

nice


----------



## redhusky (Aug 10, 2016)

Protonite said:


> Awesome art. ^^





MadKiyo said:


> nice


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 10, 2016)

thats so cool bro


----------



## redhusky (Aug 10, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> thats so cool bro


Thanks!


----------



## redhusky (Aug 23, 2016)

Something I'm currently working on. If anyone wants to help me ink it let me know. I've been having just awful art block lately. 
www.furaffinity.net: Halsy Swimsuit WIP by redhusky


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 23, 2016)

Poor Yaris spending all that time with his back arched up off the ground.... Nonetheless, excellent artwork.


----------



## redhusky (Aug 25, 2016)

A gift for Razi over on the TR forums for helping with July's contest there.
www.furaffinity.net: Razi Grass by redhusky


----------



## redhusky (Aug 27, 2016)

So I decided to ink and color the doodle from before after all. I'm too tired to shade it right now. Maybe later. 
www.furaffinity.net: Halsy Swimsuit WIP 2 by redhusky


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, as far as I know, this is definitely an artwork by Redhusky


----------



## redhusky (Aug 27, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Well, as far as I know, this is definitely an artwork by Redhusky


IKR!?


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Aug 30, 2016)

Your line weight is really nice *o*


----------



## redhusky (Aug 30, 2016)

stargazingdreamer said:


> Your line weight is really nice *o*


Thank you!


----------



## redhusky (Oct 7, 2016)

Just got a super overdue art trade done!~ 






www.furaffinity.net: Pistol Pin Up by redhusky


----------

